# Lighting fixtures



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Looking to upgrade to led lighting fixture for my tank. But I'm having problems finding ones that would fit my tank length. 
My tank is 72" long with a wooden canopy at the top that I take off every time I do a water change. 
Can you please recommend me a fixture that will fit? Or should I add a brace onto the middle of the fixture and secure 2 36" led fixtures?

Not sure if this makes much sense. But I'm sure there are others with the same size tank if not bigger. What do u do for lighting if it's not already built I to your canopy?


----------



## szavi (Nov 21, 2010)

I've been researching for a future 125gal/72"er. I couldn't find anything out there in that size and if so, I could only imagine how much that would cost. TOOOOO much for me. Like you said you can back to back 36"ers or stagger 48"ers. If you can attatch the fixture to your canopy then I'd do what you said. I planning on going with another home built wood unit, and stagger 48" T-5 HO's 48"ers are more efficient that 36"er which is typical of flouresent. With Led it doesn't matter as they 1 1-watt led is 1 watt, 100 1-watt led is 100 watts.

Good luck

Sean Zavislak
VAHS forever


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Is your tank fish only or is it planted ?

If its fish only, or with low light plants, there are 60" and 72" led fixtures on this website that aren't too pricy and would probably fit into a canopy.

LED Hex 0.2W


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-lots-stuff-70234/

Attach the sunblasters to your hood. You're welcome


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I'd say ditch the hood go open top or custom glass and do the kessil pendants either hang from ceiling, i did and love them or buy the goose necks. I hung mine real slick with track and fishing line very nice IMO and if i recall correct they have 1.5 or 2 foot radius so two should do it good.

Kessil LED Lights

Here's some info, if not there go to the full site they have salty, fresh and horticulture lights too for our orchids! Sorry that's another thread.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Still looking for more ideas on lighting. 
Anyone run the Beamswork led fixtures? How have they held up? Any issues?
Beamswork fixture seem to be most affordable that I've found.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I've run beamswork, marineland a unknown brand of LED's and a zetlight as well all for fresh water. I got the first 3 all at once, sold the beamswork because it was the worst of the bunch, subpar lighting and so on, sold the marineland because it just did spot lights on the substrate as it was to powerful, especially seeing it put off lots more light compared to the beamswork which had comparable specs and kept the unknown brand because it seemed to have the most even cover on the tank and just right amount of light. I'd pass by the beamswork without hesitation, marineland for what you get is over priced.

Zetlight is probably more then you want to spend on a LED especially on that size of a tank. I'd say go with T5 and in fact Reckon posted a link to my for sale ad where you can get some =)


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

As I went to a couple of lfs stores today, they either done carry T10 bulbs anymore or had very limited stock. 

So my question now is, should I go with HO T5 or LEDs?

I like the "warmth" effect of bulbs it gives to the fish.
I find that LEDs are a bit on the stale side.

Led fixtures are easily 2x the price of T5 fixtures. But are they really worth it, especially once they burn out then they're done with.

Been scratching my head over this for quite some time now.

Would members be kind enough to post up photos of your tank lit with LEDs or T5? Also pls specify the rating of your lights.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

What type of tank is this?


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> What type of tank is this?


Freshwater with low light plants. No intentions going hi tech plants.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I picked up a 36"and a 48" Current Usa Satellite led for my 7ft 210 acrylic aquarium and It has a lot of light . It will work well in a low tech planted tank. Here is a link to the fixture.
Satellite Freshwater LED | Current-USA


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

i think for ease of installation, i'd prefer a single 72" fixture


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Two 36" is good as well. You can place the,light so,that it is more light to the back ofthe tank in the middle and more light,to the,front of the,tank on both,ends.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

kacairns said:


> sold the marineland because it just did spot lights on the substrate as it was to powerful,


I really like my marineland double bright. It puts out a nice color on the tank, fish look great and its bright, but a nice bright not over powering bright.

The one thing I will advise though is to buy a fixture with many small led's rather than a few larger ones. One of my double brights uses large led lights and you can see the light penetrating the water at certain angles. The one with same output but many smaller led's you can not notice this effect.

Check out amazon for like new fixtures. I bought a 36" double bright for 65 shipped? Thing looks brand new when it arrived.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> I picked up a 36"and a 48" Current Usa Satellite led for my 7ft 210 acrylic aquarium and It has a lot of light . It will work well in a low tech planted tank. Here is a link to the fixture.
> Satellite Freshwater LED | Current-USA


I like the Current USA fixtures. I'm not willing to spend a lot of money for led's right now, but I don't mind experimenting with not too much money. I'm using a similar model but with remote and pre-programmed spectrums. Good if you're not sure what colours would work best for your tank:

Satellite Freshwater LED+ | Current-USA


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

The Current USA fixtures are nice. But the max it can fit is on a 60" tank


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Maybe ill put it this way instead- if I've got roughly $300-$500 tops to spend on any single fixture to fit over a 72" long tank, what would my best option be? Led or T5 HO would be fine. 
Powerful enough to grow low-med level plants. But not powerful enough to blind my clown loaches. 
Something with uv output would be great. 

Let me know if u have something in relatively good used condition for sale. Or where I can buy it preferably locally. Online is fine too I guess, but I'm impatient. 

I saw a T5 HO 72" fixture off aquatrader, but have read bad reciews from that company. 


P.s. would want something with one power plug that needs to be plugged in. Dont really want anything with 2-3+ different power cords. 

I know I'm being picky, but just want the "perfect" fixture in that price range. 


Was looking at the Kessil a150 pendant but I'd probably need 3 of them, plus the goosenecks which will run me a lot more than what I have to spend without fiance killing me. Lol


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Do kessil you don't need goose necks, I think two would do go on a tank your size. If you are somewhat handy and can hang them I can email a video to you to show mine. I'd say trust me but everyone knows don't trust that sales guys who has to tell you to trust instead of genuine honesty. Ill make a quick clip for you it's real slick.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Picked up a very good condition, used 72" compact fluorescent fixture from King Ed's today that somebody had recently traded in.
Gave me a spectacular price on it that I count refuse. 

Very happy with it so far. Will likely use this for the next while until either pricing in LEDs drop or when newer features are incorporated to them.

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------

